# Sistema de enfriamiento para molde de inyección



## AK (Nov 26, 2006)

Hola, estoy buscando sugerencias para un sistema de enfriamiento para un molde despues de que se halla inyectado el plastico, si alguien sabe de algun mecanismo que permita disminuir la temperatura controlandola de forma electronica.gracias.


----------



## thors (Nov 27, 2006)

en general los metodos para bajar la temperatura no son muchos , primero tienes que analizar , cuantas calorias quieres bajar y en cuanto tiempo
despues si tu molde esta preparado para implementar la opcion que elijas y el costo final

1: ¿ puedes enfriar con agua ?

un metodo comun es emplear agua ,,,,me imagino que es molde de metal ,,entonces si se puede perforar por varios puntos y recircular agua por su interior 
¡¡¡ como los motores de automovil ¡¡¡¡¡...entonces ayudado con una bomba para aumentar el efecto 
otra variante si no puedes perforar es adozar un serpentir ( tuberia de cobre en forma de varias"S " ) por el cuerpo de tu molde y nuevamente aplicamos agua 
ojo si es muy alta la temperatura ,, y el agua idealmente se debe tratar con quimicos para que no forme calcio en su interior ( cualquier empresa quimica tiene productos para evitar la formacion de calcio )  
y si el delta T° es demasiado pasas aire hasta sierta temperatura y despues el agua
 2: ¿ puedes enfriar con aire ?  

el mas antiguo metodo empleado la conveccion , en este caso debe ser forzada para aumentar el efecto ,, puedes generar un tunel de viento o JET de aire 

ahora ambos sistemas puedes emplearlos y para optimisarlos puedes intercalar un pequeño sistema de aire acondicionado en donde por el evaporador pasas el aire para enfriarlo mas antes de pasar al molde o el mismo evaporador lo usas para enfriar el agua 

son ideas en general tu debes ver la vialidad , pro y contras
lo del control electronico no es complicado , logicamente tendras que controlar en varios puntos la temperatura , con el dispositivo que te acomode o prefieras


me avisas como te vaa

chauuuuuu


----------



## indior (Nov 11, 2009)

con un atemperador que se encarga de controlar la temperatura de las entradas de agua que tenga el molde. En ocasiones, para poder tener un buen resultado de pieza, no se baja la temperatura, si no, se sube y con el atemperador puedes hacerlo electrónicamente a nivel industrial.


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 12, 2009)

Si... busca en Google por chiller. Salu2


----------



## jesus_lomor (Nov 12, 2009)

espero que despues de 3 aÑos aun te sirvan los consejos  saludos!


----------



## indior (Nov 12, 2009)

jesus_lomor dijo:


> espero que despues de 3 aÑos aun te sirvan los consejos  saludos!



como dice el refrán: "nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena". que por las noches cambia a "nunca es tarde si la picha es buena"

simplemente vi que la respuesta de arriba no era correcta y pretendía responderla bien. de este modo, si alguien la busca por internet puede tener algo fiable y contrastar.

 saludos


----------

